# To all AZ, SoCal or any other 'Jocks who want to come....



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I've been talking with some others about arranging a get together here at my shop in the coming months.
My dates are pretty flexible but for those interested, I'd like input on what dates would be best?
I would like to keep it to the cooler months as it can get pretty hot where I am. The last BBQ we had here I believe it was around 116 and well over 100 in the shade inside the shop. It was still fun though 

We'll have food, drinks and can do some exchanges of info, wood, and other things.
I was thinking of doing a raffle of some wood I have from my sawmill and if anyone wants to bring logs to mill, we can do that at a vastly reduced cost (mainly to cover cost of blades). That way, everyone can come and watch logs being milled and we can all learn from each other.

Any other suggestions are welcomed and hope this can turn into a fun way to put a face to the username here.

I'm thinking anytime from January on can be arranged but the earlier the better for me as I also am a full-time farmer for my real life job.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

+1


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Woody - we do the same thing in the Sign Makers world on a routine basis.
we run articles on social media as well as in the sign craft magazines.
they are not free - most events are about $50-60 per person which includes a T-Shirt for the event,
snacks and lunch, and try to get as much supplies donated by vendors as possible.
advance registration is required to ensure everyone gets as much as possible out of the event
and the event host does not get stuck with an abundance of unused products and personal expenses.
safety is of the utmost importance. we have the fire marshal inspect the building to ensure
everything is up to code. The event planner also reaches out to the insurance company to
insure there is ample coverage in case of injuries (which sometimes do happen).
meets during the frigid winter months are scheduled in the South and vise-a-versa.
here is a meet that was held at my sign shop in 2002. the theme was "A Gathering of Craftsmen" 
we had about 112 people show up and it was a blast for everyone.
we try to make it around the government holidays where those that have "real jobs" would have a long weekend.
as you mentioned - we all have different skills and when a group gets together to share, teach and learn
in a comfortable atmosphere, it is quite rewarding. and everyone makes a new friend.
http://www.letterville.com/meets/springfling/index.html
and another one
http://www.letterville.com/meets/migration/index.html

I don't know how many people you can safely accommodate at your place
but I can guide you through the hurdles and pitfalls if you need some help.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Woody - we do the same thing in the Sign Makers world on a routine basis.
> we run articles on social media as well as in the sign craft magazines.
> they are not free - most events are about $50-60 per person which includes a T-Shirt for the event,
> snacks and lunch, and try to get as much supplies donated by vendors as possible.
> ...


Thanks, I appreciate it. I'll pm, you soon.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm free on any weekend from Jan 27 on.

Jacklewis emailed me earlier and wants to bring some of his extra pieces and would like others to bring what they have as well for an exchange. That's a great idea so let's make the most of it.

Any other ideas are welcome.

I am going to make sure I have some logs on hand for sawmill demos. I should be having a large pile of cottonwoods by then.

If anyone wants to bring a trailer for lumber, that's also alright by me. By then, all the lumber I won from that cabinet maker's auction should be here. Everything should be well below what you can get at any hardwood dealer in the city.

Once we can get a date settled on, I'll set up a link for rsvp so I can figure what all we will be needing for food and other such fun things


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

I would like to make the trip from Las Vegas, but will be in California for the next month or so. If you have this at the middle to the end of February, or later, I would be up for the trip.


----------



## mousejockey (May 6, 2010)

I'm up in Heber-Overgaard ~5 hours away so I'll have to see when the time comes

Myles


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Charles, let me know what the times will be, from am to pm. I'll let the folks know in my turning club and the woodworkers club also. Maybe could get a carload of people or even better, a pickup load…............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm open to suggestions on time. I'm thinking a lunch would be best though. So maybe we can start trickling in around 10am or 11am and have lunch start a little after and then really get to going on some sawmill stuff and the swaps right after lunch. That would give us the afternoon to do whatever.

That's cool Jerry on your turning club. Would be fun to meet others as well.

Paul, so 3rd week in Feb at the earliest for you?

Myles, wow, that would be a trip for you. Anything that you can bring up there to throw on the sawmill that I normally don't find here in the desert?

Also, i was thinking. For the people who have to drive a ways, there is a Microtel about 30 minutes from my farm. 
I can get info for anyone who would want to stay the night and not have to drive back late.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I'd like to join in if you all will have me. I'd love to buy some lumber if the price is right. Mesquite and walnut are the tops on my list right now. I'm in Tucson.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

Sounds like a hoot of a time, 
I'm in phoenix, so a couple three hours in the rig and can be there, as for time, i'm pretty open, have a couple trips planned for heading to midwest, but no absolute date yet, the boss here will dictate that.
looking forward to it
Rj in Az.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm in Snowflake so the info about the little motel would be very helpful. 
Rich, I have a few 4/4 rough sawn Walnut boards I'd give you. No charge. They are 8"-10" wide and 8'-10' long. I'd have to cut them to fit in the PU bed which is 6.5'.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

That would be awesome, Gene. Six feet is pretty much the limit of the SUV anyway. I usually have the lumber yard cut 10 footers to 6 feet and 4 feet.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

You got it, Rich. Want some pin oak, too?


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

The hotel closest to me is the Microtel Inn & Suites in Wellton, AZ
Then, Gila Bend would be the next closest to me and i believe there is a Best Western there. An old one though. 
That is an hour away.

Wellton is 30 minutes to my place.

I might have some Palo Verde short logs I'll be throwing in to raffle off. Just came across one that was cut up in a house that's going to be demolished. Also some cottonwoods and eucalyptus trees. I'm thinking a cottonwood crotch also. Those are beautiful when turned.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

So if we plan on Feb 17th, would that throw a wrench in Valentine's day plans for anyone here?
Does moving it to the following week work better if that's a problem?


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Depending on the weekend it's very likely I'll be down there for this as well.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

That's good for me. If it's a date certain, I can reserve a room in Welton.
Might have a few planks of Russian olive to bring by then. If anyone is interested.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> That s good for me. If it s a date certain, I can reserve a room in Welton.
> Might have a few planks of Russian olive to bring by then. If anyone is interested.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I would love to see that. Let's see if we can get the ok for the 17th for a few others before confirming.
I want to be able to accommodate as many as possible.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Want to put out another call to see what people think of Feb 17th.
Starting around 10:00am until….well, whenver the fun ends


----------



## onoitsmatt (Mar 7, 2015)

I'd love to come. I can't commit to anything. but locking in a weekend (like the 17th) at least gives me time to convince my wife I need to be gone that day. I think it best to announce, "this is the date" and let people find a way to make it work.

I've been wanting to come see you for months so will try to make it, whenever it is.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

2-17 works for me…......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Then February 17th it is


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

yeehaw, nothing like a gathering of …................ lol

hope to see you there
Rj in az.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

free wood & BBQ?
You caught my attention!
All for meager cost of 5 hour drive (round trip) from east side of Phoenix.
Hopefully I can finish a couple of items from honey do list before 17th, so that Saturday is available!

Have a question since I missed last event:
Do I need to bring a trailer to haul home the slabs/stacks being raffled off?


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Definitely will have some giveaways but how much will be determined by how many people show up.
I will work on some kind of online rsvp page with info on directions, etc.

This isn't a potluck but if anyone has something that is a specialty that they would like to share, everyone is more than welcome to bring drinks or food for everyone to enjoy.

I'm also thinking of non alcoholic as we will be around large machinery and woodworking equipment.

If you have a trailer, bring it for if you win a slab or, for the exchange also.
I'm hoping this can be something we do every year. I know I'm in the boonies but the weather should be lovely and not a person to disturb with our woodworking shenanigans


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Unless, Payson and the rim gets a ton of snow, I'll be there.


----------



## mousejockey (May 6, 2010)

> I m open to suggestions on time. I m thinking a lunch would be best though. So maybe we can start trickling in around 10am or 11am and have lunch start a little after and then really get to going on some sawmill stuff and the swaps right after lunch. That would give us the afternoon to do whatever.
> 
> That s cool Jerry on your turning club. Would be fun to meet others as well.
> 
> ...


I'm still thinking about going to this shindig, we just moved up on "the rim" last spring and don't have any wood from up here except firewood, but…. I do have a bunch of black walnut that I brought from Oregon when I moved to AZ, most of it pretty heavily figured. I have some three inch thick boards that I'd like to get re-sawed but I don't think a log mill would be the way to go.
I could bring some for some kind of trade, maybe. I had four 10 ft x 3 inch thick live edge ~20-24 wide boards but I've used part of one so they may no longer be in sequence but if there's interest I can bring some. I've only posted two projects on here but they show some of the walnut. 
If there's "real" interest I can dig some out and take a few pics.

Thanks for even considering putting this on.
Myles


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey Myles, the wood swap is just one of the things we'll be doing. It's not something you have to take part in to come. I'm sure whatever you do bring, someone will be interested in. There's no rule it has to be from AZ 

For all you rim folks, make sure you are wearing something for the warmer weather. It's been in the 70s and 80s here this winter


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

I have some 50 plus inch walnut slabs, and some chunks of wood for bowl blanks, i may be able to get some roughed out by then , but if not so be it.
If anyone would like some live edge smaller walnut slabs, i'll bring a few with, along with what ever else i can round up.
yeehaw, nothing like a get together, haven't been in se az for quite a while.

ric j


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a Worksharp 3000 used twice. If any one is interested, I'll bring it…if I haven't gotten rid of it beforehand.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> I have a Worksharp 3000 used twice. If any one is interested, I ll bring it…if I haven t gotten rid of it beforehand.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Good idea. Heck, I have a few things I'm trying to get rid of also. If anyone wants to sell or swap tools, let's go for it.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

> I have a Worksharp 3000 used twice. If any one is interested, I ll bring it…if I haven t gotten rid of it beforehand.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> ...


It's definitely coming. I'll see what else I can fit in.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

AS i live too far away too join in the fun…...... i ask please take pictures and video thanks all :<))


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Man, I'm glad I reviewed this thread. I'd booked the motel and was planning head out early TOMMOROW, January the 17th. Plans for today was to load the Sharpener and lumber. Whew!!
See you all NEXT month.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Man, I m glad I reviewed this thread. I d booked the motel and was planning head out early TOMMOROW, January the 17th. Plans for today was to load the Sharpener and lumber. Whew!!
> See you all NEXT month.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Ouch, that would have been a costly mistake, haha.

I'm actually working on the page for an online rsvp and it will have directions, etc.

Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, we coulda had coffee while I cried. 
Glad your going to post the particulars. I'm lost without the GPS.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I have the RSVP page set up so please, everybody who is coming let me know through there to figure out what I will need for food.

Also, if you do want to bring something to eat or drink, leave a note telling me what you would like to bring.
No alcohol please as we will be around machinery and also no children. This is a working farm as well and there will also be tractors and other machinery entering and exiting the equipment yards nearby.

Please follow the link and sign up. We will have drawings throughout the time and I will be firing up the sawmill.
I've just had a lot of logs come into the shop and more are lined up to come as well.

http://sonorawoodworks.rsvpify.com

Any questions you can pm me here or email me. My email is on the rsvp page and you can also leave a note on the rsvp as well.

I hope everyone has a great time. See you next month


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey everyone. Just putting this up there as a reminder for everyone to get your rsvp in.
Also, I will put a list up of some tools I'll have for sale and if anyone else wants to bring anything, put it up on here.
Gene is bringing his Worksharp 3000 for any interested as well.

Might as well take advantage of this get together to help each other out.

I actually have lot of old hand tools that i have not cleaned up but if there is anyone interested in hand tools, I can set those out as well.


----------



## onoitsmatt (Mar 7, 2015)

I just got the ok from the missuz. I'll be there. I can bring hand tools as well if anyone is interested.

Looking forward to it.

Also can carpool from Phoenix if anyone wants a ride


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Matt, any chance you'll be coming thru Snowflake? :- ) 
What hand tools are you considering?


----------



## onoitsmatt (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey Gene. No, I'm in phoenix so won't be up your way. I've been hoarding hand tools with the intent of cleaning them up. The to do pile is getting out of hand. I've got a bunch. I'll stop short of saying I have about anything you need but there's a lot of stuff in the pile. If there's anything specific you are looking for I'll bring it. Otherwise I'll round up a few boxes full and bring them for sale/ swap /give away/whatever.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

I"m most likely in, just waiting for a client to confirm our meeting moved for that weekend.
May bring another fella woodworker, I did score some olive logs, so gonna bring at least one, and some of the mesquite cuts and acacia cuts, 
not sure if i have any tools i can or would part with, i tend to hang onto everything, lol, he who ends up with the most wins something , doesn't he/her.
i'll rsvp as soon as client is back from safari.
happy sunday
rj in az.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Glad to see people are able to make it. 
I hope you can make things work out RJ.

Also, in a note on the RSVP, put your lumberjock name so I know who it is. Most I already know but just a way so I can keep track better.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

Ok, so while i still haven't heard from my client, i'm gonna commit anyway. 
So i'm probably gonna bring a large olive tree log, a couple really nice large mesquite cutoffs so someone can make bowl blanks from all of this, and just today, i cut down an african sumac tree, the grain was odd but after the air hit it, for a few hours, it turned a crimson red, just awesome, so i'll bring a log of it, had one leg of it a little rotten in middle, which i understand is an issue with this type of tree, but has a couple crotch pieces, that just might yeild some awesome grain.

also, i purchase a truck load of walnut live edge slabs, about 4 plus feet long by maybe 13 plus wide, beautiful i 'll bring a couple of these along maybe we can raffle them off or something.

gonna bring a wood working buddy along, 
gonna be a hoot.
Rj in arizona

took me forever to find this thread, hehehe, I am a terrible guy with computers.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Ok, so while i still haven t heard from my client, i m gonna commit anyway.
> So i m probably gonna bring a large olive tree log, a couple really nice large mesquite cutoffs so someone can make bowl blanks from all of this, and just today, i cut down an african sumac tree, the grain was odd but after the air hit it, for a few hours, it turned a crimson red, just awesome, so i ll bring a log of it, had one leg of it a little rotten in middle, which i understand is an issue with this type of tree, but has a couple crotch pieces, that just might yeild some awesome grain.
> 
> also, i purchase a truck load of walnut live edge slabs, about 4 plus feet long by maybe 13 plus wide, beautiful i ll bring a couple of these along maybe we can raffle them off or something.
> ...


Wow, that's awesome. This looks like this is going to turn into a heck of a time for everyone.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey, RJ. Need a Worksharp? :- )


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

Nope, sorry Gene, i have one, and learning to use it, have a grizzley grinder also, now there is a challenge. learning to sharpen lathe goods is my bane, but eventually i will achieve scary sharp. lol

happy saturday
ric j


> Hey, RJ. Need a Worksharp? :- )
> 
> - Gene Howe


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Hey, RJ. Need a Worksharp? :- )
> 
> - Gene Howe


Since RJ has one already, maybe we should talk. I have a Tormek and MK II with stones, but I keep looking at the Worksharp thinking it would be nice to have on the counter for quick touch-ups.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

> Hey, RJ. Need a Worksharp? :- )
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> ...


Wanna trade for something? I'll take darned near anything. From Single malt to lumber.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

.Did someone say single malt, hmm, you have my attention. lol

happy sunday, gonna loaf around till it warms up then get busy finding something to finish up. haha, might as well fix the edge sander, dang cord has needed replaced for quite a while. lol

stay safe and enjoy the warmth.

Rj


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Haha, that's funny. Whiskey for a sharpener…whatever works haha.

If anyone is interested, I'm about to start listing some tools on CL and if not sold, will be available as well. If there is any interest, I could also take off the Craigslist ad.
Steel City granite top tablesaw, Steel City 40200H planer. Possibly a Grizzly Baby Drum sander. I might be listing a Harbor Freight dust collector if I don't find another use for it.

I was going to have a sawmill also but it sold day before yesterday. I also will have a lot of old handsaws and moulding planes as well for those interested. I brought in a bunch from some large lots in Pennsylvania.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I also talked to my friend yesterday and he's going to be here with some samples of his works in progress.

He is a Hopi carver and is one of the best there is. He's always 1st or 2nd at the major shows and has buyers of his dolls from around the world. His work is amazing and I'm really looking forward to everyone seeing his work.

Hopefully nothing comes up and he's here for sure. It will be a real treat.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Might be interested in the drum sander. any particulars?


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Might be interested in the drum sander. any particulars?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Here's the link to the Grizzly website. The only differences is mine is white, their Polar Bear series and I took off the 2.5 dust port and changed it to 6"

http://www.grizzly.com/products/12-Baby-Drum-Sander/G0459

You can pm me for questions. I'm still on the fence with it as I've been using it for fine tuning veneers but I really don't use it enough and my large double drum sander can do the same thing.

To me, it's worked like a champ with no problems.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Brother from WY only brought enough olive wood for his project. But, I'll still have a couple or three rough walnut boards and that Work Sharp.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

Gene
I'm bringing an olive wood log, green, but if resawn can distribute,

i just booked two rooms for me and wood buddy, for the evening of the 17th, so officially in for the long haul, 
now to find the rsvp and complete.

on list to bring as noted: olive log, couple nice walnut live edge pieces, some mesquite crotch to cut blanks out of and some accacia if i can get it loaded. 
i need a lesson in cutting bowl blanks, so once done can distribute what we cut up to who ever needs

happy monday. 
rj in az.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm just hoping this is enough of a success that you do it for a few more years, Woody. Once I'm retired, I'd love to drive down with a pickup load from the north woods and escape the cold for a week or two.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> I m just hoping this is enough of a success that you do it for a few more years, Woody. Once I m retired, I d love to drive down with a pickup load from the north woods and escape the cold for a week or two.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I hope it works out as well. I think it's great to be able to meet people face to face who we only know from a little icon on our computer.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I was thinking. For the people who bring trailers and staying at the hotel.
Leave the trailers here in my equipment yard for the night. I wouldn't want to have a trailer in a parking lot of a hotel.

I believe most of the people who have them will be heading back in the direction of my shop anyways, so you all can come by in the morning to pick it up and head on back.

Also, I will have one room that has a large conference table and will have some Kachina dolls set up that my friend carves and if anyone has anything they would like displayed to show off your skills, bring it.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Update: It's looking like I will have a friend of mine who is a sawyer from Prescott here as well. He's going to be bringing some logs to trade out with me but I also told him to bring any cutoffs, etc for the turners who are coming.
He might be bringing some slabs as well.

If everything else works out, another friend of mine who has created a unique niche in woodworking will be here. He takes slabs and odd pieces of lumber and then paints landscapes and starscapes onto them. He just finished his first gallery show and sold I believe 12 of the 16 pieces. I have for sure one piece that will be on display but I'm hoping he gets to meet everybody. He's been wanting to make it out here to my shop as well so he's excited for this occasion.

Also, just got word John Smith from here on lumberjocks is mailing out something as well for the raffle.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow. This turning out to be a great meeting. May need two days.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Wow. This turning out to be a great meeting. May need two days.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Well, I've been thinking….

Maybe for the over-nighters, we can have a morning get together for breakfast, coffee and picking up any lumber or anything else to take home.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

Max, and I are in, we are early risers, or at least i am, lol. as we have no particular place to be, see how things progress, i won't have a trailer to stash, but, can still revisit the scene of the crime to clean up details.

happy saturday
Rj in az


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Count me in for janitorial duties, too.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Lol, you guys are a trip.

I even have some other locals who will be here so it's looking like there's going to be a really good turnout.
Now I have to go through my stash of moulding planes in boxes. I just sold out on all the ones I had ready for the bbq…Sorry guys


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

> Lol, you guys are a trip.
> 
> I even have some other locals who will be here so it s looking like there s going to be a really good turnout.
> Now I have to go through my stash of moulding planes in boxes. I just sold out on all the ones I had ready for the bbq…Sorry guys
> ...


A bird in the hand…etc. :- ))


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Lol, you guys are a trip.
> 
> I even have some other locals who will be here so it s looking like there s going to be a really good turnout.
> Now I have to go through my stash of moulding planes in boxes. I just sold out on all the ones I had ready for the bbq…Sorry guys
> ...


Pretty much, haha.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Charles, I'm going to be there about 11 am. For sure, I'm bringing 4 people and a lathe. If anyone thinks they have an un-turnable piece of wood no larger than 12", bring it, and I'll show it can be turned.

How many have rsvp'd so far? I posted a notice on woodbarter last week. Got one guy interested, but I haven't posted any real info yet. Will dissect your 67 comments and try to get some good info for those guys…..... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Charles, I m going to be there about 11 am. For sure, I m bringing 4 people and a lathe. If anyone thinks they have an un-turnable piece of wood no larger than 12", bring it, and I ll show it can be turned.
> 
> How many have rsvp d so far? I posted a notice on woodbarter last week. Got one guy interested, but I haven t posted any real info yet. Will dissect your 67 comments and try to get some good info for those guys…..... Jerry (in Tucson)
> 
> - Nubsnstubs


4 actual rsvps but 3 others besides you that are firm and another 3 that are strong as well unless something comes up.

Looking forward to see you again.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm bringing the pop and some chips. Coke and 7 up, OK with everyone? Thinking some BBQ chips and some plain. 
Let me know…Oh, and a chunk of manzanita root for Jerry.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey everyone. Just wanted to give an update.

One guy who is more than likely coming will have a lathe with him he wants to sell. He said he has had it for a long, long time and never used it so hopefully it's something someone can use.

I also have been researching pricing on the domestic lumber I have from an auction. I am using Phoenix store pricing as a guide since there will be many people from that area. Using a place that is a "source for woodworkers" as a guide, I will be pricing it at 60% of their regular prices.

For turners, I have a lot of cottonwood crotches that and short logs. a few pallets worth.

I also have raffle prices accumulating as well. Still thinking on a really good grand prize as well.

See you all soon.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I'll take it, Gene. We'll see what can be done with it. Thanks.

Charles, I have a large Ironwood burl tree trunk 30" long. At the time of it's death, it was at least 30" around the burl, and over 20' trunk od. It's also been dead about a hundred years. You think it could be slabbed? ........Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> I ll take it, Gene. We ll see what can be done with it. Thanks.
> 
> Charles, I have a large Ironwood burl tree trunk 30" long. At the time of it s death, it was at least 30" around the burl, and over 20 trunk od. It s also been dead about a hundred years. You think it could be slabbed? ........Jerry (in Tucson)
> 
> - Nubsnstubs


i should be able to. I have some carbide blades for an ironwood piece that I have to do this week. I'm hoping I don't have to use all 5 of them. I would love to see how that piece looks inside.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Man, a cookie of that stuff would make a great small table.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Man, a cookie of that stuff would make a great small table.
> 
> - Gene Howe


You're right. Depending how it looks, that might be the best way to cut it.
I'm excited to see this piece.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

maybe a burl marshmellow roaster opportunity,. lol

just saying, if you can't cut it, ya burn it in style
Rj


> Man, a cookie of that stuff would make a great small table.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> ...


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> maybe a burl marshmellow roaster opportunity,. lol
> 
> just saying, if you can t cut it, ya burn it in style
> Rj
> ...


Once lit, that will be able to burn marshmallows all night long and into the next day…


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I misled you guys about what I have. I've had the Ironwood trunk about 7-8 years, and it has been reduced to a half trunk 30" long, and about 16-18" diameter. The burl is still on it, but only half as large as when I got it. I also noticed a typo in comment 72 on the size. It should have been 20 inches instead of feet. The color is pretty much very dark brown…..... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## mousejockey (May 6, 2010)

Well I'm committed now. I got a room at the Microtel for Saturday night.

Gene Howe-I'm in Overgaard so we could carpool but I'm not coming straight home. Since I'm most of the way there I'm going to head to San Diego Sunday morning and go fishing for a few days and eat some seafood while there (not much seafood on the rim!).

I'll bring a few things to possibly trade, I have a Stanley 55 I bought years ago and have not touched and maybe a few other things that I don't use.

If anyone is interested in some figured Claro Walnut that I brought from Oregon when I lived there I can bring some but my truck bed is only 5.5 ft and most of the boards are 10 ft. The pics are real bad but you can look at my projects to see some of the quality.

Myles


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

No problem Myles. I'm going down Friday, anywho. Just made a fast trip to Phoenix, Casa Grand and Tucson. That taught this old man that he's no longer up for all that driving in just two days. Besides, a couple nights in Wellton has always been on my bucket list…:- )


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

LOL, spend a few months back a decade or two ago, building stuff all over the area. 
excellent eatery in tacna, basque menu, or was when i was there. 
Max and i have rooms at the microtel also, we are headed down early saturday, probably stop on in gila bend for a bit to see an old marine buddy who swears its the place to retire, lol.

anyhows, we'll be there late morning, if anyone wants a phone, number or needs anything brought down, i've a crew cab cheebie, short bed, but its gonna have some wood in it,

funny part is the 17 th is my 45 th wedding aniversery, ole gal said, its ok, you missed quite a few, one more won't hurt, just remember to come home after the shindig, as i've been known to go on a walk about. lol

looking forward the the zoo gathering
Rj in Az.


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

Charles, I rsvp'ed before but I am planning on bringing several 16×6 ecu. chunks, a willow acacia round and a manzanita burl to use a swap material.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey Gene, if you're going to be in, call the Basque early and go have dinner. Friday night is prime rib night and it really is excellent. You have to call early and reserve them as the snowbirds descend on the place and they sell out fast.

I might be there so let's keep in touch. I try to go once or twice a month.

Also, if you're here early enough, you might as well stop by and drop off sodas or chips so I can put them in the frigde. My place is on the way to Wellton.

I'm glad you're able to cross something off your bucket list haha.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Charles, I rsvp ed before but I am planning on bringing several 16×6 ecu. chunks, a willow acacia round and a manzanita burl to use a swap material.
> 
> - Jack Lewis


That's great. I'm sure there will be some turners who will be happy with that


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

> Hey Gene, if you re going to be in, call the Basque early and go have dinner. Friday night is prime rib night and it really is excellent. You have to call early and reserve them as the snowbirds descend on the place and they sell out fast.
> 
> I might be there so let s keep in touch. I try to go once or twice a month.
> 
> ...


Ditto on the basque, so glad its still around, awesome food, ole gal used to feed me so well, i had to make another hole in me work belt. lol.
can 't go wrong on that one for sure.
Rj


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

> Hey Gene, if you re going to be in, call the Basque early and go have dinner. Friday night is prime rib night and it really is excellent. You have to call early and reserve them as the snowbirds descend on the place and they sell out fast.
> 
> I might be there so let s keep in touch. I try to go once or twice a month.
> 
> ...


Thanks Woody. I'll try to call the restaurant Thursday. Got a phone number? 
I'm guessing I'll be in around 5 pm Friday but, can make it earlier if necessary. Be great to have dinner with ya.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

The number for the Basque Etchea is 928-785-4027

I'll let you know if I can make it or not and I'll make a reservation as well. Make sure you don't just reserve your table but also a prime rib as well. The starting time 2 weeks ago for dinner was 4:00 pm and I was there at 4 and they had already sold out, haha.

Luckily, if that's what I want, they usually end up finding one, lol.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Great, thanks for the number. I'll make there by 4 pm. Try to be at your place around 3.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Woody, I called for a reservation but, they said they don't start serving till 5:00. So she put me down for 4:30. Under Gene if you can join me….or anyone else whose there on Friday.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Woody, I called for a reservation but, they said they don t start serving till 5:00. So she put me down for 4:30. Under Gene if you can join me….or anyone else whose there on Friday.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Ok, sounds good. Might have another friend of mine coming down Friday as well. I'll let you know ahead of time if i can make it. I hope so because the prime rib is really good.

Also, if anyone who's staying the night is hungry in the evening, there is a really good hole in the wall taco place adjoined to the mini mart in front of the hotel and just south of that is a really good Pizza joint. Also, there's a Jack in the Box in that same area as well.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks like a great day in the neighborhood,

on the road in a hour or so.

lol, forgot to download info as to where the shindig was. haha, nothing like being lost in farm land,

happy saturday
rj


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I didn't get lost, but arrived right about 10 am. last time I went, I did miss the freeway exit, and had to drive about 12 miles to the next one, then back to the right one.

Anyway, it was fun. Charles did real good at getting some of the locals to come out, plus several LJ's were there. It's always nice to meet people you've read comments from over the years. It was a real treat.

I won a piece of wood that was cut back in 1977 at Guantanamo Bay, Cuba. It is 5" round and 7+" long and weighs 6 pounds. It had a note from the person who cut it back then, but the note got separated from the wood. I think it is Granadillo. ( Dave, if you read this, I believe your wife took a picture of the note. I'd love to have a copy if possible)

I also brought a lathe to do a turning demo. Unfortunately for mousejockey, it wasn't his day. I started out with a 10+ square x 2"+? thick piece of beautiful walnut. Somewhere between eating and back to turning, I had too many 'toos' happen. Too fast, too thin, too distracted and managed to lose about 4' off the OD and 1 1/2" of depth. Sorry, Mouse.

Thanks Charles for putting this on. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

I second Jerry's comments. Good food, great crowd and swell people.
Thanks Charles AKA AZWoody
Jack
Arizona Heirlooms
Ft. Mohave, AZ


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Photos?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Jerry - I donated the Grenadillo to Charles for one of his door prizes. so glad you won it !!

when I was in the Navy, I was stationed at the Naval Base in Guantanamo Bay in the 1970s.
at that time, Grenadillo was a noxious tree that was cut down rampantly through the hills of the base
for the tank trails for the Marines. on the weekends, our 4×4 club was allowed to prowl the
tank trails and after a few trips, I harvested about 1200 pounds of that stuff.
yeah - it made my housing shipping allowance go over budget and I had to pay the difference
but so well worth it. [when it is green, it can easily be chopped up with a hatched and axe].
I am just sorry that I did not coat the ends to prevent the checking. most of it was in storage
so I could not monitor it like I should have. the moisture content is probably zero or below.
it is hard on tools, so use your sharpest cutters for any shaping projects. (and when you are not stressed).
if you need any information or history of it, please feel free to shoot me an email. [email protected]/dot/com
(hope you can get a copy of the note I sent along with it).

ENJOY !!










.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

Had an absolutely great time, good eats, some nice hopi carving, jerry slinging chips in the lathe, charles slabbing wood like it was butta, good time by all, was worn out by the time i was headed home.

thanks and looking forward to the next visit.
Rj in az


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wonderful time. Such gracious hosts. Great to meet all the woodworkers from around the state.


----------



## mousejockey (May 6, 2010)

Had a great time too! Gracious host is right, but also generous as well to host this shindig but also generous guests. I came home with a couple of chunks of mesquite and some mystery wood, courtesy of Knockonit as well as a Worksharp and some Holly from Gene. I even had a got a three pound chunk of walnut turned into a four ounce saucer ;-)
Great sawmill, everybody should have one! 
Thanks Charles for cutting and planing the walnut boards for me.
Lots of nice wood for sale there if someone is in the area.

Myles


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey everyone. I finally had some time to catch my breath. Wow!!

The turnout was great. We has just under 30 people here for the BBQ. Quite a bit of lumberjocks too. It was great to finally meet people who you talk to on an almost daily basis in the forum posts.

I really want to thank everyone who helped out by bringing sodas, chips and desserts. Also, a big thank you to all who brought wood to give away and cut up on the sawmill. It was really great opening up those pieces and everybody seeing all that hidden beauty. The ironwood burl was amazing inside.

John, that grenadillo piece was beautiful.

I do have a suggestion for next year….I think we need Cricket there to help keep everyone in line, haha.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Woody it was fun, thanks!

Not sure where to post this, but here seems best:

I sure hope none of the AZ LJ are selling their hand tools and bench?
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/fuo/d/handmade-one-of-kind-work/6515968996.html

Best Regards.


----------

